# Transporting Game



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a buddy who is going to Texas in a week or so and is planning on a whitetail hunt.
How do you go about taking meat and a head on a plane?
How do you package it and what are the rules?
Any input would help alot.
Thanks.
Zach


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

You might find this link helpful:

http://www.hunts.net/meatcare.html

The first thing I would do is check with the airline he is using and get an idea of regulations and costs that way. If a guide or outfitter is being used I would inquire about services they provide or suggest and the costs of those. Although I have hunted in other states, I have always drove and therefore was able to keep my meat in coolers, so I don't know firsthand how to go about doing it with airplanes. I know people who have gone to Alaska to hunt and fish, but it seems to me most of them used butchers there and had the finished products shipped home. Good luck.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

If it's only in Texas, and especially this time of year, Chill the meat well before you leave and put it in wax boxes. As far as the cape and antlers, put small pieces of hose on the antler tips to prevent them from chipping or breaking and either freeze, or scrape and salt the cape before you ship it. I would say freeze it and let your taxidermist or his/her tannery do the fleshing etc.

The meat will be fine, but you'll want to make sure the cape is kept cold so it doesn't slip.


----------

